# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  Another Rugby Player

## rugger2

hey guys im a rugby player and i want to do a cycle of deca 300, test-e 250 and clen , but im not sure on what else i need to get for this cycle(nolvadex arimedex clomid hcg ) and im also not sure how much and how often i should do things please help!

----------


## rugger2

anyone?

----------


## Quake

My knowledge on steroids and cycles is limited, as you know I've already asked for cycle help for rugby too, sorry I can't be of any more help bro!

----------


## rugbyking

i play rugby and i am starting my cycle on aug. 1st 
i am taking 
wk1-12 test prop 100md ED
wk1-10 fina 75mg ED
wk 7-12 50mg winstrol ED
b12 500mcg ED
b6 200mg ED
10mg nolva ED

PCT 
clomid 300,100x10,50x10
20mg nolva ED

i intend to cut up pretty well, the only problem is that i have heard that fina makes you get huge leg pumps from running. i previously did a cycle with fina and didnt have a problem doing my cardio.  :Welcome:

----------


## Justoid

as posted previously by me boys- if you need any info/help/advice on whats best for rugby give me a shout- am a pro player in uk.
J

----------


## BigLittleTim

(Div.I are, like, the guys who just came over on the boat from Ireland, and have been playing Union since they were two years old. Div.II are the guys who could play Div. I but don't like to practice all that much. Div.III are the "My drinking team has a small Rugby problem" guys. That's us.)

It would be nice to talk to some guys who have real high-level Rugby experience. I don't THINK most of the guys who play at my level are juicing, but I'm an innocent sort.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Also, Anadrol and Ja****n's seems like a deadly (literally!) combination.

Also, the idea of getting a leg pump on fina. while doing those damned set-drills in practice has me all worked up! If another player tells me how much weight I've lost this season...

Cheers, mates,


Tim in Boston

----------


## taiboxa

ROFL "My drinking team has a small Rugby problem" 
priceless...

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

> I play Rugby for a Div. III team here in Boston.
> 
> (Div.I are, like, the guys who just came over on the boat from Ireland, and have been playing Union since they were two years old. Div.II are the guys who could play Div. I but don't like to practice all that much. Div.III are the "My drinking team has a small Rugby problem" guys. That's us.)
> 
> It would be nice to talk to some guys who have real high-level Rugby experience. I don't THINK most of the guys who play at my level are juicing, but I'm an innocent sort.  Also, Anadrol and Jameson's seems like a deadly (literally!) combination.
> 
> Also, the idea of getting a leg pump on fina. while doing those damned set-drills in practice has me all worked up! If another player tells me how much weight I've lost this season...
> 
> Cheers, mates,
> ...


As you know, I have high level rugby experience. I've played in the first division in NZ (North Harbour Province in New Zealand), and second grade rugby League. I'm a Hook in union and a W/FB in league. 

I'm not off the boat from Ireland, but I do in fact play in the first division here in the US, and have represented my LAU and Territory at various times throughout my career.

----------


## BigLittleTim

*Hooker*, Gentlemen, Friends...

I've got my last game of the Spring season this up-coming Saturday, and then I've got the Summer to get into really great shape for the Fall. I REALLY want to show up in September in the best shape of my life and be an asset to the team.

As you know, I'm an old-fashioned Prop. I weigh 255 lbs. and am still only 5'-7" tall, although I'm working on getting taller. I don't know my Body Fat Percentage... *MuscleHedz* think I'm fat and *NormalPeople* think I'm jacked: I AM the guy who lifts a lot of weight and has done _some_ steroids , but never with a lot of quality gear or knowledge.

I'm *great* in the Scrum! great in lifting in a Line-out, and pretty hard to take down if I get the ball (Ever notice how everyone on the sideline just smiles and laughs when a Prop catches the ball? I mean, it's just funny!)

I've always wanted to just get bigger and bigger... damn the lack of mobility and high blood-pressure! I'm thinking, maybe this season we try something new? I was a skinny kid, so it's a big leap for me to even consider doing a non-bulking cycle. So... my limited knowledge of cycles is even worse when it comes to Winstrol and Equipoise (two words I've always just skipped over in my mind when I see them written on the page... ie: "Blah Blah Blah Anadrol Blah Blah Bulking Blah.")

First, is it worth it to try to get leaner, harder, faster, knowing what my primary tasks as a Prop are? I know I will NEVER be Flanker material, so why bother trying? I don't want to end up falling between two stools; too small to be a Prop but _still_ too slow to be anything else. Believe me guys, this sort of thing actually keeps me up at night.

Secondly, if it IS worth my while to change my work-out/cycle paradim (sp?) away from "BIGGER-BIGGER!!", WHAT should I do and use?! This is really never something I've ever even thought about.

Cheers, mates.

Tim

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

All depends on your goals...to be the best prop in D3, no...you can still be the biggest and best.

To be the best prop you can be, you probably won't be the size you are now. Look up the weights of Old Blue's starting Super League or 1st Division props...both are smaller than you (and yes, I've played against them).

----------


## BigLittleTim

I'd be happy continuing to be just a really good Div.III Prop, albeit a fitter one.

I love Rugby, and my mates, but I'm not shooting to move up to a higher division. Comparing myself to the guys at "Old Blue" is like comparing a pretty good, well mannered, high-school football player at a smallish New England Prep school to The New York Giants. I just really want to be an "oh-my-God!" great D-3 Prop!

(by-the-by... I didn't know actor *Brian Denehey* played for Old Blue. That's pretty cool. Bet he was a Prop.)

Think of me as a pretty big, nice kid who's playing Rugby for a _decent_ (but not stellar) school. You're my patient and kindly coach. What should I do and what should I take? I'm willing to up my cardio, but eventually my natural physique is going to put a ceiling on how high it can go.

Wish I could P.M. you, as I don't know what I can write here, and what you can write back. I'm grateful you've shown interest.

Cheers,

Tim

----------


## dave.d

hey i play rugby over here in a national 1 club here in england. I'm only 18 and have just been doing basic weights for the past year. I have only been taking whey protein but would now like to step it up and get well stacked could someone please get in touch and explain which direction i should take. Bearing in mind that i did play for england last year so get drug tested regular.

----------


## dave.d

what is rugby like in the us anyway tim i always wanted to go to canada and play so i could ski too

----------


## Bigun

Whenever I speak to rugby players online asking for advice, I usually tell them to stick with test prop, var and hGH. A lot of gear either gives you too much water retention, dries out the joints or affects cardio-vascular output. Things like A-bombs may help with Red Blood Count but gives you a lot of water retention and not worth the potential risk to your liver and HDL/HDL ratio in my opinion. Dbol would be a bad choice if you experience any cramps as lower back and calf cramps are common. EQ increases RBC also but that is detectable for a long time. 

Ancillaries such as Clen need to be approached with caution as clen can play havoc with your cardio performances in my experience. This effect can be the same with Tren .

Therefore my recommedations as an ex-international would be to stick with what I listed above and dont forget that ancillaries for PCT are also on the banned list!

----------


## rugbyprop1

guys how much would this cost?

and go rugby!! im prop secound row and ....for one game i was a winger scary stuff man

----------

